# HT Strat bridge questions



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am on the verge of ordering some more parts for the strat project. I am going with a hard tail strat bridge. I looked at Stew-mac and they have a Gotoh, but I am wondering if that is my best choice. I am thinking a bridge with the traditional bent steel saddles may be a better choice for tone. Any opinions? Are the GFS bridges good? Recommendations are welcome (wanted). 
Also, with going HSS on the pups, should I get a HB spaced bridge, or go with the traditional spacing. I am thinking "keep everything standard strat spaced and just let the HB be the only off spaced part". Thoughts on this????
Thanks folks!


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nothing wrong with gotoh, they make good stuff-

if you prefer you can go more traditional fender here-
http://www.guitarpartsresource.com/gbridge_genuinefenderstrat.htm
the usa 62 bridge is not much more than the gotoh.
ive purchased from these guys a few times, no issues at the border-


----------



## YJMUJRSRV (Jul 17, 2007)

gone fishing


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

There is still the tone question regarding the stock type bent steel saddles. Will there be a noticable difference?
Also the string spacing?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> There is still the tone question regarding the stock type bent steel saddles. Will there be a noticable difference?
> Also the string spacing?


the stew mac gotoh hardtail has a spacing of 2 1/16", while the fender traditional style is 2 3/16".
the gotoh trem types have a 2 1/8 spacing i believe which is closer, maybe thats why it never occured to me. but yeah theres a difference- 
ive used gotoh bridges in the past, never had issues with spacing, but never did a hardtail yet-
its almost a 1/8" difference- doesnt seem much over the 6 strings, but then again it seems a lot lol-
if it was me, and i already had the gotoh, id just go ahead and mount it.
if i was yet to order it, id likely just spend the extra $ for the fender, or another make with the fender spacing- i hate hassles.

it seems odd that gotoh would make it at 2 1/16"- thats a squier bridge spacing. it must work tho- and as i said before, gotohs quality is great.

maybe somebody has actually used the bridge in question?
http://www.stewmac.com/shop/Bridges...,_non-trem_bridges/Gotoh_Hardtail_Bridge.html

as for a difference in tone, between the gotoh and the traditional bent style, itd be pretty minimal.
i think the question id ask is- what am i building-
am i building a parts guitar made of quality parts, or am i building a parts guitar with a certain goal in mind?
ive got enough spare parts here to build a few guitars, but the last couple ive done, i had a more traditional goal in mind, so i invested a bit extra to use the parts i wanted in that guitar. if youre going for a traditional type of tone, then yeah, using things like traditional style bridges and tuners and string trees and such will all add up to make a difference. but then some guy will show up with a stock squier guitar that sounds more old school than yours lol.

what kind of body are you using? if its already drilled, itd be simplest to get the parts thatll bolt on straight off-


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

See the body in my new body thread. Lots of options yet. No bridge purchased. Have some Texas Specials and am thinking a GFS Humbucker (can't remember which one, hot but not too hot, Pearley Gates sort of) for the bridge position.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I am now looking at the GFS bridge for $12. I just emailed them for the string spacing. Has anyone ever used their bridges?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It may sound silly, but when you think of it, one of the truly critical links in your tone are the little Allen screws that adjust the height of the saddle pieces. They are, of course, a principal link that couples the strings to the body. I wonder if anyone has ever looked into the manner in which they make contact with the bridge plate uinderneath. E.g., do screws that come to a point couple "better" than those which are rounded or even flat?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

GFS got back to me and the string spaing on theirs is 2 7/32. Never heard of that, it is pretty wide, I am worried about the strings being too close to the edges of the fretboard....maybe I should wait until I have my neck in hand and installed, then figure out what I need for spacing?????

If you think about it, the original fender bridges on all those old guitars with "magic tone" were a pretty cheaply made affair. That's the way Leo designed it, to be inexpensive and able to be mass produced.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

if the gfs plate is 7/32, thats the same as saying 3.5/16ths- just a hair over the size of the fender stuff.
i cant comment on the quality of gfs hardware- but its closer to the standard size, and i seriously doubt youll have trouble with the strings coming off the board, so long as your nut is cut nicely- $12 lol- cant beat the price


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I wonder if the guy just went out and measured one and was off by a 32nd. For $12, heck, I think I can justify that. I am ordering some other parts from them anyway. I want one of their humbukers to go with the Texas Spls., will probably get their locking tuners, string tree, neck plate, strap locks, and jack plate.


----------

